# Create a Linux Boot via USB on a Mac to install on a Windows



## edam4 (Feb 20, 2017)

Hi Sorry for the long header! 

I have a brand new iMac and I want to install a good light version of Linux on a a Windows 10 Machine.
It's one of those cheap SSD 32GB Machines that can't ever be upgraded, I know it was a silly buy!!

Anyhow I want to get rid of Win 10 as it's eating the Hard Drive and Memory and replace it with a more efficient form of OS like Linux so I can just browse the web and check my email.

Thing is I can't use the windows machine to create a bootable Linux ISO so wanted to use my new iMac.

Can anyone tell me please if there is a way to create the Linux Bootable ISO via the iMac to install in the Windows Laptop?

Thanks.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

I'v moved your thread to the APple section since that's that OS you are using.

By the way, why can't you use the Windows computer to make the bootable stick? It's super easy with a program like Rufus.

For Mac I'd try Etcher: https://etcher.io/

Or use the instructions that come with the distro you choose, for example here's the procedure for Ubuntu: https://www.ubuntu.com/download/desktop/create-a-usb-stick-on-macos


----------



## edam4 (Feb 20, 2017)

Thanks for your response but the problem is I don't have Windows anymore, I only have Mac and so far I can't get a Mac program to setup an ISO to boot Linux off a Windows Machine. I used Unebootin and it goes through the process but the Windows Machine when I put in the USB doesn't recognise it.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Is the Windows computer perhaps set for UEFI and Secure Boot? That's the standard settings for a new computer and those need to be disabled in the BIOS if you want to boot other operating systems.


----------



## brooklynboy (Jul 11, 2005)

Are you trying to burn the ISO to a CD/DVD or a USB? Have you tried the following procedure on the iMac:


Insert a blank disc.
Start Disk Utility.
From the File menu, choose Open Disk Image and select the ISO to be burned.
In the list of volumes, you will now see an item representing the ISO file. Select it.
Click the Burn button and follow the instructions.

I have a brand new iMac and I want to install a good light version of Linux on a a Windows 10 Machine.
It's one of those cheap SSD 32GB Machines that can't ever be upgraded, I know it was a silly buy!!

Anyhow I want to get rid of Win 10 as it's eating the Hard Drive and Memory and replace it with a more efficient form of OS like Linux so I can just browse the web and check my email.

Thing is I can't use the windows machine to create a bootable Linux ISO so wanted to use my new iMac.

Can anyone tell me please if there is a way to create the Linux Bootable ISO via the iMac to install in the Windows Laptop?

Thanks.[/QUOTE]


----------



## edam4 (Feb 20, 2017)

thanks for your response, I don't have a CD Drive on the machine so I'm trying to boot with USB. 
it seems to install Linux but then I get one error, and when I reboot it won't load it's saying there is no OS on the Laptop.
I have reformatted for Linux and tried installing that way too but no joy. I even tried scaling back to version 14 from 16 and still no joy.


----------



## brooklynboy (Jul 11, 2005)

You have either deleted the MAC partition on your iMac or have deleted the MAC boot partition. I'm not sure what you mean when you say you reformatted for Linux. It appears that when you installed Linux, it deleted the HD and tried to set up it's own boot sector. Somehow it failed and therefore when you go to boot, it shows no OS installed.

You should be able to install Linux through a USB port or the MAC system through the internet reinstall function



edam4 said:


> thanks for your response, I don't have a CD Drive on the machine so I'm trying to boot with USB.
> it seems to install Linux but then I get one error, and when I reboot it won't load it's saying there is no OS on the Laptop.
> I have reformatted for Linux and tried installing that way too but no joy. I even tried scaling back to version 14 from 16 and still no joy.


----------

